
History Is on the Side of Tax Cuts - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/history-is-on-the-side-of-tax-cuts/
======
sharemywin
\--If I decided to do one less picture, that meant other people at the studio
in lower tax brackets wouldn’t work as much either; the effect filtered down,
and there were fewer jobs available. I remember one scene in the Knute Rockne
picture that had only a farmer and a horse in it on location that created work
for 70 people.

Because people would watch one less picture if he was in it? or someone else
would get an opportunity to play in his role? And someone else would get the
opportunity to complain about making so much the government takes most of it.

Don't get me wrong there is a balance, but the argument to always lower taxes
makes no sense.

~~~
sharemywin
you need to tax corporate profits because that's where the money is.

besides they seem to be doing ok with the tax rates their at.

[http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/corporate-
prof...](http://www.tradingeconomics.com/united-states/corporate-profits)

Corp profits $1611.4 billion in the fourth quarter of 2016

6% of companies make 50% of U.S. profit

Personal income increased to about 16.01 trillion U.S. dollars in 2016

Household Saving Rate in the United States increased to 5.90 percent in March
from 5.60 percent in February of 2017

which leaves about 890 billion people aren't spending.

------
fpoling
One can also read this as an argument for extremely high taxation for a while
so one can cut it later and get growth.

